# Window Tinting



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey guys, I was planning on getting my windows tinted. The legal tints in Florida is 

Driver/Passenger 28%
Back Windows 15%
Rear Window 15%
So I was wondering, should I just go 28% all round, or do what I stated above, the legal minimum. Would the different tints look stupid if front is 28 and back is 15? Is 28% dark enough, im not clear on it, and is 15% too dark at night? Any other suggestions are appreciated thanks. My cars green if that matters


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*well..*

well, if you do 28% all around, it will be beter because 15% is barely visible at night.. and let me tell you, i had 10% all around my car.. well.. my old car for that matter.. it was still as hot during the day, jsut as dark as night on the inside.. What i suggest doing is 28% all around.. But if you want the darker on the back, and lighter on front, it wont matter, becuase from the outside, it will all be black.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i have 35% all around (legal limit for NC), w/ a 'platinum finish'.
that finish just lightens the outside look up, makes it fairly mirrored...and MUCH nicer than the unfinished dark junk that most people roll around with here.

oh, what's the cost in FL? i got mine for around $170 i think

oh yeah...IMO, cars with diff. grades of tint on the front/back look completely retarded. one grade all around makes a car look much cleaner/smoother


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*haha*

haha, GOSH, 175!?!?!??!?!, my gosh, i paid 30 for mine, and its pROFESSIONAL bubble free, lifetime replacement, FULL left right, and rear.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Get the full legal limit. I have 15% on the sides and back and in the front I have 22%. It doesnt look bad, I dont think. The heat does make a difference. I remember my car would get hot in the sun when i was somewhere like at the mall. Now it is still cool.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I live in california, and i think we have the most strict rules for tint around. I have my windows done really dark, i dont know the precentage, been a while ago since i got it done. I have never had any problems with cops. I once got pulled over by a Highway Patrol Officer, and he gave me a ticket, but the fines here are wierd. 1st offence is $ 75, second is double that. They do not make you take it off anymore. oh ya, and im am speaking about my driver, and passenger windows. The rest of the can be spray painted black for all they care, as long as you have two side view mirrors. Crazy huh


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

I live in kentucky and i just got mine done for $145. The legal limit here is 20% all around, I got mine done in that and it is perfect. I knoe people with their back windows done in 10% and they cant even see out of them at night. 28% should look good but I would do the legal limit on every window, it will prolly look better with your back windows darker, I almost wish I woulda got mine done in 15% on the back


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

*I live in kentucky*

You must have got them done at Ziebart right? When I lived there in E-Town it was 35% in the front and 20% in the rear and that was only 5 years ago.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*<<FL too*

Im in Orlando and I've had 15% all around for about a year now. Five-0 never bothered me, even on red lights right beside me w/my windows up at night!!! My car is green too, just like da NPM project b14, da tints match well it looks pretty hoTT. It gets pretty dark at night which is perfect for privacy, dats da purpose of tinting right? Pretty dark but not to an extent where Ur driving skillz are affected, but if Ur really concered, just crak a window open things will light up.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Alright, my420sx, good stuff. I live in fort lauderdale (~3 hrs from you) and I will probably go with 15% all around, or just 20%. I also have a green 200sx (coincidence?).

"Im in Orlando and I've had 15% all around for about a year now. Five-0 never bothered me, even on red lights right beside me w/my windows up at night!!! My car is green too, just like*-- up until there you were mature* 

*right here you started to slang around and ended up sounding like a teenager on AOL -- *NPM project b14, da tints match well it looks pretty hoTT. It gets pretty dark at night which is perfect for privacy, dats da purpose of tinting right? Pretty dark but not to an extent where Ur driving skillz are affected, but if Ur really concered, just crak a window open things will light up." *Just a heads up*


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*WTF?*

?? alright....? "slang around?"...sorry but who gives a fffK?
just tryin to help u out, dats all.
U were asking for suggestions rite?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

No need to get offended. Unless you are a teenager who uses AOL??


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im just trying to help you out with your typing. No one will take you serious if youre going to write your stuff like that. Its no help either for when you need to write term papers and what not, its a bad habit to start.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

He's right you know. It also helps people understand what you are saying. Sometimes slang that you may use in your area is not used in other areas. Just something to think about.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Man I was just driving around, and I see this parked Saab, with green tints! Man, it looked so awesome, you couldnt see through it and it was like a bright green, it totally looked sweet. Im think about doing the same. I know most people dont like that, but its nothing like that Purple stuff you see on the streets, its like a mirro green. Any one have any comments on doing that?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Not offended Teknokid, just surprised that someone would actually care that much. Good lookin' out Psch91, It is a bad habit.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

No problem. The last thing i wanted was to make a thread where all do is argue and gain nothing in the end.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Heh, my420sx, you already messed up because of that "habit", your name reads my420sx, while it should read "my240sx", the 420 is not really a nissan car  (Im just kidding, I know about 420, if thats what you mean) I wasnt trying to be mean, thanks for your replies to my thread though.


----------

